# Trapped wind after egg collection!



## Nicky37 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi everyone

I had my EC yesterday and today my tummy is obviously very swollen but I seem to have constant trapped wind.  Is this normal? Also have been having a bit of indigestion. Has anyone else had these symptoms?
I do get some good news this morning though. They had collected 13 eggs and 8 have successfully fertilized so now just waiting to see how they progress and whether it will be a 3 day or a 5 day E T.
Not bad for a 37 year old?!


----------



## julianneh79 (May 17, 2011)

Hello, congrats on the good egg collection. How did the EC go ? I have mine on Monday and am being sedated and am feelin mega nervous about it x


----------



## leanne0206 (Aug 24, 2009)

hi nicky im so pleased you put that i thought i was being paranoid i had transfer on monday      and ive been suffering with it feel like a set of bagpipes     
Good luck for your tranfer lots of       
love lea xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi nicky, i had lots of trapped wind too, and without going into too much info, i was reluctant to part with the wind because it hurt quite alot so it then became more uncomfortable because i wasnt getting rid of it!!!

well done on the amount of eggs you got, thats fab

nic
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

peppermint water if good for getting rid of trapped wind!


----------



## Nicky37 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi girls

Thank you for the replies. I'm glad it's not just me with this little problem. 
Nic - you have described it perfectly. A little better today!
Lea - love the bagpipes!  Good luck with your 2 ww following your ET. X
Julianneh - I was so surprised at how easy and comfortable the EC was. I think from my nerves I became quite hyper and ended up giggling with the nurses who were prepping me. Next thing I know I am waking up in recovery really comfortable and happy. Sedation is great. I feel that ET will be worse for me because I always find smear tests so uncomfortable and I realise it is quite similar.
Good luck to all xxx


----------



## Flygirl77 (Apr 3, 2011)

hi girls i am so happy to find this thread 
i had ec yesterday and i feel like im ready to float away with all the trapped wind lol

send dp to shop for peppermint cordial to see if that helps as im in so much pain

good luck with transfer nicky 

luv christina xx


----------



## dreamer01 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello  I had ec yesterday too! Got 22eggs and 17 fertilised  my stomach is so swollen and I have awful trapped wind but when trying to push it out it's painfull ! Ouch  xxx


----------



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

I'm having my scan tomorrow to see how my follicles are getting on and worried about trapped wind - mine has been really melodic and rather loud. At my basleine scan they discovered two largish cysts and I'm worried I've developed more, my tummy feels really odd tonight, so I can't wait to get the scan over and done with tomorrow morning to see whether this discomfort is down to more cysts or lots of follicles.


----------



## Nicky37 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good luck today Em with the scan. I had a shocking discovery during one of my scans and got very worried thinking I would have to have another op before completing cycle but it turned out alright in the end.

Hi Dreamer, gosh well done on your fertilized eggs, cross fingers that they all do well.  Apparently, out of my 13 collected, 8 fertilized and by day 3, 4 were more advanced than other 4. They are being taken to 5 days to get the best but probably will mean I won't get to freeze any. Still we can only do so much. Best of luck with ET. Let us know all the details.

Thanx flygirl. I am so glad I posted this thread now! Good luck x


----------



## Flygirl77 (Apr 3, 2011)

Windease and peppermint tea work wonders ladies lol
Luv c xx


----------



## Nicky37 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good luck Christina for transfer tomorrow. Here's hoping we both get a positive result. We will probably be doing our pregnancy tests on the same day. Best of luck xx


----------



## Flygirl77 (Apr 3, 2011)

mentioned the wind problem at clinic today and doc said its a common complaint its just the sedation/anesthetic drugs working way out of your system

luv to all c xx


----------



## x-stacey-x (Mar 6, 2011)

I could have done with finding this thread yesterday   - I had EC on Monday & have been in agony since. I can identify with everything you ladies have said. How long did it take for it to go completely? I'm due to have ET tomorrow so I'm hoping it's all gone by then  

Also after EC did any of you ladies bleed a lot? TMI I'm a bit concerned this morning as I've still got a bit of brown blood   I know they said it's normal to spot up to 24 hours after but it's now been almost 48. In general if I was to cut my finger I bleed a lot so don't know if it's normal for me to have that much blood after being prodded & poked at EC I just don't want it to get in the way at ET.


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Stacey

I had EC yesterday morning and stopped bleeding last night then just had bath at lunchtime and had more blood . I think its normal - my paperwork says 48 hours is normal.

I have the opposite of trapped wind, I have bad wind .....   I also had really bad indegestion this morning.

Can I ask you ladies how you are getting on with pesseries and where you are putting..


----------



## babyhope123 (Jun 27, 2011)

I had my egg collection on Thursday (yesterday) and i have lots of trapped wind and thought it was just me! very glad its not lol. 
I had 18 eggs and 17 have  fertilized.  they have booked me in for sunday but said it could be tuesday day 5. if anyone has any info i would love to hear it as this is my first time and im not sure what to expect! 
Thanks xx


----------



## Nicky37 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Babyhope
Well done on all your eggs, that is marvellous. I would have thought it would be best to take them to 5 days so that they can pick the outstanding ones as at the moment you have so many to choose from. They should ring you tomorrow to give you an update. ET is so easy. It really doesn't hurt at all and I found it best to rest for a couple of days after to maximize chances.  Good luck with it all
Nicky x


----------

